# Engine Swap/Engine Mods



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Alright, I've been doin some thinkin. My 93 Altima has 123K on it all stock. Is there any V6 that would fit in the car? Or would rebuilding it be an option? (I wouldn't mind the V6 tho). Would a super or turbo charger be out of the question? Also, are there any good cold air intakes out there that'll fit? Lemme know.

I have had a lot of elelctrical problems w/ the car, and it actually was dying on me, but that seemed to be a computer problem which cost quite a penny, but here are the other things done: new distributor and roter, new FI, new fuel filter, new computer, and the tank was flushed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

probably your only option for a swap would be an sr20det. no 6 cylinders though
well i shouldn't say that- with enough $$ anything is possible.
place racing makes the only Cold air intake and if you have a manual transmission, southwestautoworks will have another CAI for you soon. check out www.altimas.net


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

oh yeah if you put in another ka24de (altima engine) there are turbochargers but no superchargers


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

no supper chargers but GOT NOS?


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

diadia said:


> *no supper chargers but GOT NOS? *


the layout of the engine bay in first gen alties don't allow much room at all for a supercharger.


----------

